# My poor bun :'(



## stacey11 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sooo last Friday I got one of my rabbits spayed, I got my other one done not long before and she was fine so thought everything would be fine with this one too. On Sunday I decided to have a good look at the wound to make sure it's all ok...to see it's completely open!! So first thing Monday morning I took her back to be-restitched, hoping this time it would be ok. Tuesday I have another look and it's open again!! So I phoned another vets last night cuz there's no way I was going back there again, I took her in this morning and the first thing the vet said was how he couldn't believe it when he read her notes, he had a look at her and his face said it all  said as the wound has been so open there's a high chance of infection, can't remember the name of it but if she got it she'd probably die  Said won't know untill the weekend as the infection takes few days to show. She's being kept there overnight, i'm just sooo devestated over it all I just hope she doesn't die. I feel so bad, I just wish I'd taken her to the one she's at now in the first place :/ She's the lop eared one in my pic btw, she's called Pheobe and the other is Mini. They're missing each other too as it is


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh no hunny Im so sorry to hear this! Dont beat yourself up over it! You were doing your best getting them done and keeping an eye on them! Lets just pray she makes a speedy recovery and a full recovery! 

Keep us updated!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh poor thing, fingers crossed that she is ok!! 

Hopefully (but again its not nice) it may just be the vet trying to get more money out of you by keeping her in overnight (as was shown on the Tonight programme on Monday night!!) and hopefully she will come back to you bouncing about but with a bit less money in your pocket!! But worth it of course!!


----------



## stacey11 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm actually glad this new vets want to keep her in overnight to keep a proper eye on her, this vets is expensive anyway which is why I took her to the other one instead, but lesson learned- i'd rather spend a lot and make sure she's ok!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh hun im so sorry about your poorly bunny, lets hope this new vets can work more magic on her and she will pull through x


----------



## NickyB (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your bun, it's terrible when something goes wrong with neutering - it's meant to be so routine. But at least you know you were doing the right thing for her.

One of our rabbits had to have a large abscess removed on his stomach area a few years ago. The wound was very big (around 10cm long) and he managed to pull out one of his stitches and leave a hole the size of a 2p coin. The vet didn't want to stitch him back up straight away in case there was an infection plus the skin was very irritated (he'd already had another abscess removed from the same place about 9 months before). So we were taught to inject him with antibiotics twice a day and wash the hole with hibiscrub 2-3 times a day. The vet said to do this for a few days then he'd have him back in to stitch up again. But when we took him back to be stitched the hole had already started to close up by itself so we continued with antibiotics and hibiscrub and eventually it healed itself completely. The vet was very surprised, I think he'd feared the worst. People always say rabbits give up and die when they're ill, but when given the right care and love I think they can battle back as strongly as any other animal. Fingers crossed this is the case with your bun.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Thats awful poor bun and poor you. I hope bunny recovers, you are in my thoughts.


----------



## catty (Feb 6, 2009)

Did they use glue or stitches? I think that most good vets now will put some stitches on the inside and then glue the wound together which should stop the rabbit opening it up again. I hope that she pulls through, you've done everything you can. I'm so sorry you've had to go through this


----------



## stacey11 (Feb 27, 2009)

They said the 2nd time they used dissolvable stitches and glue - if they really did it didn't do much! To be honest I think it was the vets just doing a very bad job both times, not cuz she pulled em out or summat..but i don't know for sure. The vets I went to today said the stitches will be from the inside so little chance of them being pulled out. Thankfully i've been told today she came round ok it's just a case of waiting to see if there's any blood in stools or other side effects from infection, and if she has got one they said there's nothing they can do for her. I can't remember the last time i've been this upset!


----------



## magagie (Feb 19, 2009)

fingers crossed ur lil bun wil be ok,they're fighters so i hav full faith bunny wil be ok


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

My prayers are with you and your little bun


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

any updates on your poorly bun?


----------



## stacey11 (Feb 27, 2009)

Since she's been in i've had 3 update texts and two phone calls letting me know she's ok at the mo  This morning apparantly she's bright and happy, that's cheered me up so much. Just hope she stays that way. But yeah there's still a chance of her getting ill, they said if she does get infection though there would be nothing they can do  so i'm keeping everything crossed!! Thanks for your kind messages everyone xxx


----------



## catty (Feb 6, 2009)

Any news today?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

hi stacey
how is she hun?


----------



## xXedixXx (Mar 20, 2009)

I hope your rab is okay. Its good to hear that she is happy at the moment.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Thinking of you and your rabbit!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

just been reading this really hope your bunny is ok, & to add wildlife vets sometimes dab the stitches with super glue as extra protection from them biting them.


----------



## ~TOPCAT~ (Feb 21, 2009)

awwww fingers crossed all is well hun xxx


----------



## stacey11 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey guys, so far so good thankfully! Had to take her for a check-up today, she hasn't lost any weight, she's eating fine and seems her old self so its looking very good!!  I'm sooooo glad she's ok, last week was just the worst, was so upset! xx


----------



## catty (Feb 6, 2009)

That's brilliant. I'm really pleased. I know how worrying it is. I thought mine had opened her scar at one point and it was horrible.


----------

